

How I learned to stop worrying and love static metaprogramming - gnosis
http://www.venge.net/graydon/talks/mkc/html/mgp00001.html

======
jamesbritt
Is there a complete plain-text version of this? The white text on black is
killing my eyes, plus it takes forever to move from screen to screen to read
it.

I'd like to read it, it looks interesting, but the format just isn't for me.

